# old amps, fosgate, crossfire,repair or replacez?



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

why is that Names like fosgate, crossfire, hifonics dont seam to have 
the octane that they had years ago. and when an old punch 400/4 blows
out. (more than once in the course if 10 years) do you repair for like 120.00
or try some new shit. when need clean loud 4 channel for mid's and highs.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2008, 05:00 AM~11908066
> *why is that Names like fosgate, crossfire, hifonics dont seam to have
> the octane that they had years ago. and when an old punch 400/4 blows
> out. (more than once in the course if 10 years) do you repair for like 120.00
> ...


do you mean 400.4 or 400a4 ?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2008, 04:00 AM~11908066
> *why is that Names like fosgate, crossfire, hifonics dont seam to have
> the octane that they had years ago. and when an old punch 400/4 blows
> out. (more than once in the course if 10 years) do you repair for like 120.00
> ...


when most companies start off they co high end, after they make into the big leagues, they tend to go cheap. I learned this from Vestax mixers, they were this SHIT, but then all the fucking time the stupid fade kept bleeding and I end up spending $200 in new faders.


----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 19 2008, 11:00 AM~11909602
> *when most companies start off they co high end, after they make into the big leagues, they tend to go cheap. I learned this from Vestax mixers, they were this SHIT, but then all the fucking time the stupid fade kept bleeding and I end up spending $200 in new faders.
> *


nice avitar


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

out sourcing. everything's made in china now, they use cheap components so they produce cheap sound. older amps use to have unregulated power supplies, so there was more output the higher the input voltage was.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Do Coustic Amps count :0 Cause I have one in my ride and it hits pretty hard


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 19 2008, 09:45 PM~11913049
> *out sourcing. everything's made in china now, they use cheap components so they produce cheap sound. older amps use to have unregulated power supplies, so there was more output the higher the input voltage was.
> *


not everything is chinese made..... there are alot of companies that still have great equipment.....ppl cry about RF being sold at BB but what they dont realize is the Tseries slaughter their old shit in power and sound quality.... RF has posted the test results on their main page for years.... Im not going to lie some of the old heavy hitters are pure shit now though


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

t series is the only line still made in house.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 27 2008, 01:38 PM~11984521
> *t series is the only line still made in house.
> *


the punch series amps are made at the same place too the last time I checked....


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

this year they started having them produced in china, just the oem electronics and the t series are made in house. the t series production line is interesting. they perform tests three different times throughout the process including a 24 hour burn in. i highly recommend a tour of the plant if anyone is anywhere near tempe,arizona


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 27 2008, 05:44 PM~11986739
> *this year they started having them produced in china, just the oem electronics and the t series are made in house. the t series production line is interesting. they perform tests three different times throughout the process including a 24 hour burn in. i highly recommend a tour of the plant if anyone is anywhere near tempe,arizona
> *


Ive been there several times, that place is like my graceland :biggrin: 
I wish to god they went back to the "old" style subs the new terminator looking shit gets no love from me


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

you dont mean the old power series subs with the ginormous vented chrome backplated magnet do you?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11987825
> *you dont mean the old power series subs with the ginormous vented chrome backplated magnet do you?
> *


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

whats the xmax on that thing. there is a lot of voice coil stickin out.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Oct 27 2008, 08:58 PM~11988913
> *whats the xmax on that thing. there is a lot of voice coil stickin out.
> *


dunno

its a 8layer 4" voice coil..... I have 2 bnib and 2 in another car... they get ugly!!


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

im sure they do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 19 2008, 05:04 PM~11911114
> *nice avitar
> *


man i thought the same thing :0 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11988697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The first time I saw that line I damn near shit. Bad ass.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

i thought you were talkin about the older ones then that.
like this


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 28 2008, 01:28 PM~11995724
> *i thought you were talkin about the older ones then that.
> like this
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 haven't seen one of those in years


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 27 2008, 05:49 PM~11986784
> *Ive been there several times, that place is like my graceland  :biggrin:
> I wish to god they went back to the "old" style subs the new terminator looking shit gets no love from me
> *


x3 (not the been there part)


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 28 2008, 02:28 PM~11995724
> *i thought you were talkin about the older ones then that.
> like this
> 
> ...


those are pure sexiness!!!

the series I posted is the last of the RF subs that Id own


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11995724
> *i thought you were talkin about the older ones then that.
> like this
> 
> ...


i have 2 15s punch powers and 4 power hx2 12s and wont sell them for nuthin....




i am selling my 600.4 black and grey series for the low


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 19 2008, 08:26 AM~11908771
> *do you mean 400.4 or 400a4 ?
> *


 I dont remember wich one is older? I have two. the one that blew out 
is the black RF. punch400X (that's what it says on the back) the second one I have 
is the grey one. that one has been repaired before as well, it's doing good now in
my big chevy, but if and when it decide's to give out on me, I dont know if I am 
going patch her back up? I just got this alpine MRP-f550 for $110.00 new in the 
box. I still have not really heard it yet. but I am thinkin it is not going to really 
be a replacement that is as good as, or better than the original.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 28 2008, 10:57 PM~12002407
> *i have 2 15s punch powers and 4 power hx2 12s and wont sell them for nuthin....
> i am selling my 600.4 black and grey series for the low
> *


 what's up on the 600.4 ? got any pictures?


----------

